
Twitter: The Discovery Engine Is Coming - peter123
http://blog.twitter.com/2009/04/discovery-engine-is-coming.html
======
jlees

       By default, the tweets you see on your home page are from sources of information
       that you have curated over time - in other words, the accounts you chose to follow.
    

I thought this announcement was just 'hey guyz we've moved the search bar'
until I read this part. Authority search! Interesting.

~~~
jlees
OK, I can't read.

Don't mind me.

